# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الأردن 13 عربياً و 141 عالمياً في تمثيل النساء نيابياً

## الحصن نيوز

قال تحالف 'عين على النساء' لمراقبة الإنتخابات من منظور النوع الإجتماعي ان نظام 'الكوتا' يرفع نسبة التمثيل النسائي في البرلمانات عالمياً بمقدار 10% لافتا الى ان الاردن جاء في المركز الـ 13 عربياً والـ 141 عالمياً في نسبة التمثيل النسائي في مجلس النواب.
واضاف بيان عن التحالف اليوم الاحد ان الجزائر إحتلت المركز الأول بين الدول العربية من حيث مشاركة النساء في المجلس النيابي (ويشمل ذلك فقط المجالس المكونة من غرفة واحدة أو مجالس النواب دون الأعيان)، ونسبة مشاركة النساء فيه بلغت 31.6%، تلى الجزائر كل من تونس (31.3%)، السودان (30.5%)، العراق (26.5%)، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (22.5%)، السعودية (19.9% في مجلس الشورى)، المغرب (17%)، ليبيا (16%)، مصر (14.9%)، الصومال (13.8%)، سوريا (13.2%)، جيبوتي (12.7%)، الأردن (12%)، البحرين (7.5%)، لبنان (3.1%)، جزر القمر (3%)، الكويت (1.5%)، عُمان (1.2%)، فيما خلى مجلسي قطر واليمن من أي تمثيل نسائي، كما لم تضم الإحصائيات وضع المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني..
ويشير التحالف الى أن هيئة منظمة الأمم المتحدة المعنية بالمساواة بين الجنسين وتمكين المرأة والإتحاد البرلماني الدولي قد اصدرا خارطة المشاركة السياسية للنساء في العالم لنهاية عام 2014 ، والتي تغطي الفترة ما قبل شهر كانون ثاني 2015 ، وتشمل معظم الدول. وتركز الخارطة على مشاركة النساء في رئاسة الدول والحكومات ، وفي تولي المناصب الوزارية وعضوية البرلمانات خاصة المنتخبة منها.
فعلى مستوى البرلمانات تشير الخريطة الى أن المعدل العالمي للتمثيل النسائي في المجالس المنتخبة إرتفع حوالي نصف نقطة مئوية حيث كان 21.8% عام 2013 ووصل الى 22.3% عام 2014. غير أن الدول الإسكندنافية تبعد كثيراً عن هذا الرقم حيث تشكل النساء ما نسبته 41.5% من المجالس التشريعية وهي بذلك تكون قد تجاوزت الكتلة الحرجة التي حددتها الأمم المتحدة وهي 30%.
وينوه التحالف الى أن الدول العربية غادرت ذيل الترتيب العالمي لتمثيل النساء في البرلمانات بشقيه لزيادة نسبة تمثيلهن 2.1% عن عام 2013 لترتفع الى 18.1% من 16% وتتجاوز دول الباسيفيك (13.1%).
إن نظام الكوتا المتبع من قبل العديد من الدول سواء أكان بموجب القانون أو بشكل طوعي من الأحزاب السياسية قد ساهم بشكل كبير في زيادة التمثيل النسائي في البرلمانات ، ففي عام (2012) أستخدم نظام الكوتا في (22) دولة ، ووفقاً لنوع الكوتا ، فقد حصلت النساء على (24%) من المقاعد في الدول التي تعتمد قوانينها هذا النظام ، و (22%) من المقاعد في الدول التي تتبع نظام الكوتا الطوعي ، في حين حصلت النساء على (12%) من المقاعد فقط في الدول التي لا تعتمد على أي نظام كوتا.
ويذكر التحالف بالمرجعيات الدولية التي تشدد على ضرورة المشاركة السياسية للنساء من أجل تنمية مستدامة وحقيقية ، ومن أجل تحقيق المساواة بين الجنسين فقد أشار منهاج عمل بكين المنبثق عن المؤتمر الدولي الرابع للمرأة عام 1995 الى أنه لا يمكن تحقيق المساواة والتنمية والسلام دون مشاركة فعلية وإدماج حقيقي للنساء في جميع مواقع صنع القرار.
ويدعو التحالف الى المحافظة على زخم الإصلاحات القانونية والسياسية المعلنة في مختلف الوثائق الوطنية بما فيها رؤية 2025 لزيادة مشاركة النساء في الحياة العامة، بهدف القضاء على كافة أشكال التمييز وعدم المساواة في التشريعات وضمان مراعاة التشريعات الجديدة للنوع الإجتماعي بزيادة عدد النساء في المجالس النيابية وزيادة حصصهن على نظام الكوتا للوصول الى الكتلة الحرجة (30%), يشار الى أن الكوتا (quota) مصطلح لاتيني الأصل، ويعني نصيب أو حصة، ويستخدم مصطلح الكوتا النسائية للإشارة إلى تخصيص نسبة أو عدد محدد من مقاعد الهيئات المنتخبة للنساء كالبرلمانات والمجالس البلدية وتذليل العقبات أمام هذه المشاركة، وذلك لضمان وصول النساء لمواقع صنع القرار، وهو حل لا يحمل أي معنى من معاني حرمان النساء من المنافسة على باقي مقاعد المجالس النيابية بإعتبارها نسبة تمثل الحد الأدنى ليس إلا، كما أنه حل مرحلي مؤقت يهدف الى معالجة مشكلة ضعف مشاركة النساء في الحياة السياسية وعزوفهن عن المشاركة في الحياة السياسية وفي المنافسة على الوصول الى مراكز صنع القرار، وللحد من الإقصاء والتهميش وعدم المشاركة الفعالة في الجهود التنموية والإقتصادية المعترف بها.
تحالف 'عين على النساء' للرقابة على الانتخابات هو أحد برامج جمعية معهد تضامن النساء الأردني 'تضامن' ويتم تنفيذه بالتعاون مع 'المحفزون للتدريب'، وبتحالف مع 36 جمعية مجتمع محلي من مختلف محافظات المملكة، وعدد من الشبكات والتحالفات من مختلف محافظات المملكة.



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

